# Meters out of stock?



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

I have to two of my biggest suppliers and both are out of stock of S1619-XL which are required by my power provider. 

They both halve them on backorder currently. 

Any light you could shed would be greatly helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Wow. Around here the POCO gets the meters and installs them. All we do is set the can.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> Wow. Around here the POCO gets the meters and installs them. All we do is set the can.


That part number is a can.


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes we are required to supply and install the meter can for the poco. Bitch of it is, they make all the final terminations. So we have to wait weeks for them to come out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

That's a very basic meter can. 
Kinda like running out of black tape.


----------



## Milbank_Megan (Jun 30, 2017)

We apologize for the inconvenience Kyrton. Due to the numerous recent natural disasters, we are focusing on getting product to affected areas as quickly as possible. If you could provide us with the name of your suppliers, we can work to get them what you need.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

We stock at least one of each common size can that we use and when we are going to use one we place an order to get another one dropped off by the supply house. Have a had a few times when they are out of stock on one but it's just stock for the shop.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

Milbank_Megan said:


> We apologize for the inconvenience Kyrton. Due to the numerous recent natural disasters, we are focusing on getting product to affected areas as quickly as possible. If you could provide us with the name of your suppliers, we can work to get them what you need.




I see and never crossed my mind. 
Supply houses are Rexel USA and Capital Tristate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Kyrton said:


> I see and never crossed my mind.
> Supply houses are Rexel USA and Capital Tristate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, my.

!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> That part number is a can.


Yet the title of your thread is "*Meters out of stock*"?


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

I was able to find one at Dominon Supply thankfully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

We love the Milbank meter mains. We keep 100 150 and 200 amp models in stock at all times. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------

